# Pantor Seahorse and light tent



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

My new Pantor arrived this morning, number 005 off the production line, and its blown me away quality wise, its 45mm wide 9 to 3 or 50mm wide 10 to 4 inc crown, so big but not huge, 24mm lug width, has a 4mm thick sapphire crystal with inner AR fitted and is water resistant to 1000meters, with a helium escape valve at 3, it runs the high beat Miyota 9015 which is one of my favourites, hand wind and hack, its so smooth you can barely see the tick, the bezel is really well made with no backlash at all and a solid x120 click, there is a lumed triangle at twelve, i love the dial as its really clear and easy to read and the lume puts seiko to shame [ honestly ! ]

the screwed link bracelet is by far the comfiest i have ever worn EVER ! and is made up from 197 components :scared: and that doesn't include the individual parts on the clasp with divers ratchet extension, it just wraps round the wrist and is silky smooth

this is IMHHO a stunning watch, it makes no difference to me that it is made in Hong Kong as the quality and value is there, i hate to say it, but the fit and finish exceeds my Seiko Sumo :swoon: i have one minor grumble and that is the black on white date disc, i would have prefered the white on black.

coincidently my new light tent turned up this morning as well :biggrin: and although my photos are not professional in any way, i am chuffed with the results, what a difference :yes:

i may now bore you all to death with hundreds of photos


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

What a nice watch ,with the hands being black the same as the face the hands look like just the ends of them are floating , the bracelet looks like a high end expensive one . Stunning photos as well Bruce , well done :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Tut tut, dusty crystal. :laugh:

Lovely watch, lovely snaps.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You must have been sucking on that helium escape valve cause I think it looks like a girlie boys version of a divers watch. Something to splash around in the bath tub whilst scrubbing your action man :yes:

I could however be very jealous and a bloody bad sport :yes: :yes: and in truth think its the bees knees :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

badgersdad said:


> Tut tut, dusty crystal. :laugh:
> 
> Lovely watch, lovely snaps.


 i know ..sodding amatuer :biggrin:



SBryantgb said:


> You must have been sucking on that helium escape valve cause I think it looks like a girlie boys version of a divers watch. Something to splash around in the bath tub whilst scrubbing your action man :yes:
> 
> I could however be very jealous and a bloody bad sport :yes: :yes: and in truth think its the bees knees :thumbsup:


 yes at 17mm thick is REAL girly :laugh:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Great watch Bruce enjoy itto the full for while then sell it to me :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Pedantic mode on - The helium escape valve is at 9 not 3 - pedantic mode off.

Looks a beauty to me & I look forward to seeing more photos of it  :thumbsup: :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

pauluspaolo said:


> Pedantic mode on - The helium escape valve is at 9 not 3 - pedantic mode off.
> 
> Looks a beauty to me & I look forward to seeing more photos of it  :thumbsup: :notworthy:


 :laugh: i guess there is a difference between 3 and 9 :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

If you were diving 1000 feet down, the last thing on your mind would be the position of the helium valve.... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

Davey P said:


> If you were diving 1000 feet down, the last thing on your mind would be the position of the helium valve.... :whistling:


 Davey, if i was down a 1000 feet there would be nothing on my mind at all, in fact if i was down 10 feet......................................... :scared:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Davey, if i was down a 1000 feet there would be nothing on my mind at all, in fact if i was down 10 feet......................................... :scared:


 Lies! That or you are some mystic ethereal entity without physical substance. I believe you would have 433 psi on your mind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Lies! That or you are some mystic ethereal entity without physical substance. I believe you would have 433 psi on your mind.


 :laugh: sounds sore


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, it's nice and CHUNKY Bruce - - just like me! :yes:

ENJOY!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

i just found out that "Pantor" is actually a Scottish Family name and could be short for Panther, i doubt this was intentional, but an interesting bit of useless information none the less :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Very Scottish... I assume that is thistle pink purple and you upon the mighty Pantor


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Very Scottish... I assume that is thistle pink purple and you upon the mighty Pantor


 is that Grey Skull sitting on Pantor? i though He Man [ me :biggrin: ] sat on Pantor, or is not Grey Skull and just some other childs toy YOU are playing with?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> is that Grey Skull sitting on Pantor? i though He Man [ me :biggrin: ] sat on Pantor, or is not Grey Skull and just some other childs toy YOU are playing with?


 Are you trying for the last word award to complement your other one? I think RWP is the front runner for that :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Are you trying for the last word award to complement your other one? I think RWP is the front runner for that :yes:


 :laugh: i wont say any more...........ooooops i just did :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'll have the last word! It's Skeletor, Castle Greyskull is where Prince Adam/He-Man lived.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I'll have the last word! It's Skeletor, Castle Greyskull is where Prince Adam/He-Man lived.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Well you would know, you sad weirdo. :laugh:

I'm not a weirdo and my first cat was not nicknamed "Battle Cat".

So there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> I'll have the last word! It's Skeletor, Castle Greyskull is where Prince Adam/He-Man lived.
> 
> Later,
> William


 it was a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> it was a long time ago :biggrin:


 Yes it was! I was mere child of nineteen years old when it first went on the air. :laugh:






Later,
William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Beautiful piece of kit.......well done.

Cheers.


----------

